# Bowser and his skin ..



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone...

As you guys know, My mom and I (moreso my mom) adopted a Black German Shepherd.

Bowser came to us stick thin a week ago, severely itchy, bald spots, two very very bad ear infections and very flakey skin.

Well, In a week Bowser has gained some weight, finally getting some meat on his ribs and his spine is slowly going away... his shoulder and hip bones still stick out 
The ear infections are getting under control... slowly because its a mix of infection and yeast.

BUT... I just cannot get his skin to settle. He has stopped itching because the vet did give us some allergy pills to stop the itch and the cycle of being irritated....
but the flakey skin is constant. I feel bad for him cause his top layer of fur is shiny, and his undercoat (or lack of) is dull and skin is so ick and flakey.

Vet did say it was just a matter of getting the skin to hydrate and regrow a new layer of skin.

Bowser is on PMR diet with the boys... he's been confused about how to eat things so i hold it and he figures it out.
He transitioned so well on chicken that I've started adding beef. Tonight we tried tripe.

I've added Fish Oil... multi vitamin.. and going to start vitamin E. 
I just moved so all the supplements have been in boxes lol.

How do i get this flakey skin to stop and the dry skin to heal? Do i just continue what we're doing? Will beef help too ?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe a week isn't long enough? If he was in really bad shape and things are improving, maybe it will just take a little time.

Not sure if beef will help or give him diarrhea


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

i know the week isn't long...but I'm just wondering if I'm headed on the right track with him... if adding these things will help everything


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> i know the week isn't long...but I'm just wondering if I'm headed on the right track with him... if adding these things will help everything


I bet Re or Liz will show up with some expert help. Unfortunately I am not sure what else you could do but I do hope he gets better very soon


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think you are really heading in the right direction. You really need to give it a lot of time. He came in sorry shape and really needs time to build a healthy system. You are doing the best for him by feeding him what he needs. HE is healing from he inside out and that is great. You might want to take a tiny bit of coconut oil and rub between your palms and then into his skin, use very little at a time or he will feel greasy for a bit but it is very soothing and can do wonders on his skin from the outside and possibly relieve some of the itching. Soothing baths with very gentle oatmeal shampoos help also. Groom him often and really get down to the skin - I like Zoom Groom s for this because they can help encourage circulation which will help his coat and skin. 

I would love to seem some pictures as he is gaining weight. He will be stunning in a short time.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Liz said:


> I think you are really heading in the right direction. You really need to give it a lot of time. He came in sorry shape and really needs time to build a healthy system. You are doing the best for him by feeding him what he needs. HE is healing from he inside out and that is great. You might want to take a tiny bit of coconut oil and rub between your palms and then into his skin, use very little at a time or he will feel greasy for a bit but it is very soothing and can do wonders on his skin from the outside and possibly relieve some of the itching. Soothing baths with very gentle oatmeal shampoos help also. Groom him often and really get down to the skin - I like Zoom Groom s for this because they can help encourage circulation which will help his coat and skin.
> 
> I would love to seem some pictures as he is gaining weight. He will be stunning in a short time.


Ohh forgot about the coconut oil... i have a jar of it! 
I just moved but i do know i have a zoom groom, it didn't do much for my boys... but great suggestion for bows 

Let me dig up a pic when he came home and now


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

day after he came to his new home 










I just took this, hard to tell when he's tired and laying down










from this past friday


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It is amazing - he already looks so much better! How quickly dogs heal. He is lovely. Good job.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He is just stunning. I really like black German Shepherds for some reason. I agree with the other too, just relax and give it some time. Don't forget that once he starts getting normal amounts of fat in his diet, that will probably help along with the coconut and fish oil Remember re with Bubba, how he was losing hair and she eventually realised it was because he wasn't getting enough fat?
That's awesome you guys took him on, he's a lucky, beautiful dog.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

he looks so much better already! what a beautiful dog. thank you and your mom for taking him in.

I second the zoom groom for skin. it will stimulate the natural oils in his skin/hair. i use that and a comb to brush out the loose fuzzy undercoat.

murphy used to have flaky skin and a shiny coat when he first started raw...fish oil pills, fat, eggs, and sardines all helped that greatly. when bowser is ready for those additions they should help a lot.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh my. thank you for taking him in.

he's already looking better......but this baby is going to take some time...

personally, i wouldn't rush to give him red meats, but i would increase slowly dietary fat.....

and just keep loving him.....too much too soon can impede the healing...sometimes we need to let the immune system kick in and you're already helping him by what you're feeding....


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

He's also just getting over spraining his toe  With lots of rest... 4 days later he is running around again 

His ribs are going away... thank god!! People kept looking at us like... ok so you have 4 very healthy dogs.. and one who is stick thin.
Once we explained the situation they saw why...

His coat is coming around, and for the past few days he's been getting chicken quarters with all skin and fat on it.
He's actually at the point of becoming bunged up... which is way i wanted to add beef.
SSSHHH.... last night i gave him tripe. He must have an awesome system... firm, normal great looking poops.

He really really hates turkey... lol .... he had a turkey neck one night and gave me a look like "cmon why are you torturing me!!!!"...
So i swapped for chicken quarter and he went to town.

He's doing great, he really is... his personality is coming out, ... which also includes his loves for flies... and his love for pacing up and down the fence.
Tonight ill get out my dslr canon and post some group pics in the gallery


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

great. would love to see his progress...


----------

